
Best Practices for Working with AWS Lambda Functions - mooreds
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/best-practices.html
======
neximo64
Does anyone know if setTimeout invoked methods can leak into other instances
with container re-use with lambda?

~~~
cjcampbell
My gut would say no, that this could only happen if you escalated privilege
and escaped the container. It is, however, a great question and worth some
more investigation.

